# Mail... pourquoi il ne marche pas???



## tomthomas (1 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, j'avais parametré mes deux boites mail, toutes les deux sur free, une sur mon pc avec outlook et une sur mon mac avec mail, tout cela marchait très bien, je recevais/envoyais sans problème via mon routeur wifi.
J'ai demenagé il y a deux jours, j'ai rebranché mon routeur wifi et... tout marche très bien avec le pc, mais le mac refuse d'enoyer des mails maintenant, il me dit: Ce message n'a pas pu être distribué. Tant qu'il ne pourra pas l'être, il demeurera dans votre Boîte d'envoi.

<unknown[203.156.52.43]>: Client host rejected: Access denied


Je n'ai touché à rien... quelqu'un a une idée??


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Décembre 2005)

tomthomas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'avais parametré mes deux boites mail, toutes les deux sur free, une sur mon pc avec outlook et une sur mon mac avec mail, tout cela marchait très bien, je recevais/envoyais sans problème via mon routeur wifi.
> J'ai demenagé il y a deux jours, j'ai rebranché mon routeur wifi et... tout marche très bien avec le pc, mais le mac refuse d'enoyer des mails maintenant, il me dit: Ce message n'a pas pu être distribué. Tant qu'il ne pourra pas l'être, il demeurera dans votre Boîte d'envoi.
> 
> <unknown[203.156.52.43]>: Client host rejected: Access denied
> ...



Ce qu'il m'est arrivé.

J'utilise 2 Fai avec mon portable et j'utilise mail pour lire le courrier des deux.

Si quand je veut envoyer un mail, mon adresse ne correspond pas au bon serveur de mail j'ai la même chose que toi.
Donc je vérifie si mon adresse mail utilise le bon serveur.

Si cela peut t'aider.

@+


----------



## tomthomas (1 Décembre 2005)

cela vient peut etre de là, mais mon problème est qu'avant j'avais free comme FAI et que maintenant je vis en Thailande, je n'ai pas vraiment d'FAI, je suis relié à un reseau local et autant dre que ce n'est pas la peine de demander à l'administrateur système de me donner son smtp... MDR c'est la thailande.
Il n'y a pas de smtp "universel"? ou de moyen de debloquer ca?


----------



## daffyb (1 Décembre 2005)

tu peux activer PostFix de Tiger pour avoir ton propre serveur SMTP
ici, en anglais :
http://www.dan.co.jp/cases/macosx/tiger/postfix-tiger.html
ici en fançais :
http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=354


----------



## PapaWemba (2 Décembre 2005)

tomthomas a dit:
			
		

> cela vient peut etre de là, mais mon problème est qu'avant j'avais free comme FAI et que maintenant je vis en Thailande, je n'ai pas vraiment d'FAI, je suis relié à un reseau local et autant dre que ce n'est pas la peine de demander à l'administrateur système de me donner son smtp... MDR c'est la thailande.
> Il n'y a pas de smtp "universel"? ou de moyen de debloquer ca?




En France j'utilisai wanadoo et free. je suis maintenant en Asie et impossible d'envoyer un mail (avec mail.app) depuis l'un de ces compte. La reception marche tres bien par contre. J'ai ouvert un compte Yahoo, et sur mail.app ai selectioné le smtp yahoo pour wanadoo et free; Ca marche!


----------



## ceslinstinct (2 Décembre 2005)

PapaWemba a dit:
			
		

> En France j'utilisai wanadoo et free. je suis maintenant en Asie et impossible d'envoyer un mail (avec mail.app) depuis l'un de ces compte. La reception marche tres bien par contre. J'ai ouvert un compte Yahoo, et sur mail.app ai selectioné le smtp yahoo pour wanadoo et free; Ca marche!



J'ai Wanadoo et Numéricable.

Avec Wanadoo j'envoie du courrier PAR Numéricable.

Sous Wanadoo, j'utilise mon adresse Numéricable et mon serveur Numéricable et ça passe.
Avec mon adresse Numéricable mon adresse Wanadoo et mon serveur Wanadoo et ça passe aussi.

Bon je suis en France, il y a peut être de ça.

L'inconvenient c'est avant envoie que ces 2 conditions sont bien utilisées sinon envoie différé.
Quand je veut envoyer un courrier normal, il faut reconfigurer le serveur car il reste en mémoire le dernier serveur utilisé.

Vous allez me dire, pourquoi tu t'envoie des mails, pour être sur que ça fonctionne avant de dire une bétise.
J'ai aussi testé avec ma famille sans problème.

Il y a que l'adresse de reception qui n'est pas à être contrôlé puisque l'on ne fait pas d'erreur.

J'utilise cette façon, quand j'ai un compte d'ouvert sur numéricable avec Apple ou autres, qu'il ne m'envoie pas la même pub sur les 2 comptes.
Je peut toujours donner des réponses ou que je soit, il suffit de se souvenir sur quel compte on est déclaré.

Avec mail je recoit tous mes comptes, que je soit sur Wanadoo ou Numericable

Faites le test.
Si ça marche chez vous, une réponse pour me le signaler me ferais plaisir ou un coup de boule.

@+


----------

